# San Antonio Bash Update/Reminder



## SHADOW (Aug 7, 2005)

Reminder:  The San Antonio Bash is just around the corner.  See website for details.
http://www.kajukenbo-combatives.com/id32.htm


Attention Instructors, students and friends of
 Parker/Planas Kenpo Karate.



Zach Whitson has agreed to fly in a day early and conduct a Thursday night class here in our studio the night before our much anticipated Bash of the Titans Clinic.  This class will be geared for all ranks and skill levels from beginner and intermediate to advanced instruction.  All ranks are very much encouraged to attend this special session.  He will be covering material that will not be covered at the Bash of the Titans Clinic. He will be teaching and reviewing the Level One Kenpo Counterpoint Empty Hand Curriculum.

Professor Zach Whitson developed this unique Counterpoint training method for his personal Kenpo students to improve their practical fighting ability.  Using the techniques, principles, and rules of motion taught in Kenpo, the Counterpoint system trains the martial artist to deal with the "what if" contingency- an opponent's unexpected actions or reactions.  Students learn to counter their opponent instantly and effectively.

The Kenpo Counterpoint Training Method
Adapting the "flow drill" concept from his Pekiti-Tirsia Kali background, Professor Whitson has devised a set of drills that explores the counters and re-counters inherent in the base moves of standard Kenpo techniques.  This method teaches students to understand Kenpo techniques from every angle and in every contingency, giving them the ability to strategize "three steps" ahead of their opponents.  Students learn to control the direction of a fight by "leading" their opponents down a specific "reaction pathway."
Counterpoint training sessions involve rapid and constant repetition- a marked improvement over the traditional Kenpo technique line in terms of quickly and effectively developing reaction pathways and muscle memory.  Counterpoint training develops high speed position recognition and spontaneity.
The initial steps of each Counterpoint drill consist of slow, rhythmic repetition, as both training partners learn to recognize and address angle and timing changes.  The speed and intensity of the drill are increased as the student's skills improve, developing the ability to react instantly.  The drill encourages students to develop strategic counter-offensive action as opposed to self-defensive reaction.  At its most advanced level, this concept encompasses the necessary tactics to effectively complete Kenpo techniques in sparring.  To research more on the Counterpoint method go to : 
http://www.kenpocounterpoint.com/Articles.html

THURSDAY: AUGUST 18TH TIME: 7PM - 9:30PM
COST: NO COST.
FOR MORE INFO CALL 210-699-3686

Craig Dishmon
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- McGrath/Whitson Lineage
Remy Presas Arnis
THE DIRTY BOYZ


----------



## USKS1 (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT....

It's going down this weekend.... You don't want to miss this one.

Hope to see you there

Dean.


----------

